# Ergopost 2, sloppy fit?



## ElanS3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I bought an Ergopost 2 with my new 585 and inserted it into the frame. Reading threads where some of you have to use emery to fit, I was veery astonished that mine almost dropped in. Either a big bore or thin post. It is the post as it has a diameter of 27.0 mm. 0.2 mm less than nominal. Before the clamp is torqued there is some lateral movement. will this be a sinking or wagging seatpost? I measured my Camp and it´s 27.2! what to do?


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

If the post was advertised as being 27.2, how about exchanging it for a post (another Ergopost 2 ?) which really is 27.2?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

If the post measures 27.0 instead of 27.2, we can definitely set up a warranty for you. Normally the tolerances on these posts are pretty good, but every now and then there's one that's a bit off. 

Feel free to drop me an email, or call our customer service line and we can help you out.

Regards,
*[email protected]*
[email protected]
(866)430-5665 (disregard the holiday message that we haven't had a chance to change yet  )


----------

